# whats invoved in marrige councelling



## krisma5683 (Oct 19, 2012)

hi just a quick question 

what is invovled in marrige councelling? and 
does marrige councelling work if we both try ? 

my husband and i have been married 3 yrs and we have 2 boys i feel like he is no longer inlove with me but hes willing to see a marrige councellor too . :scratchhead:


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sure every councilor is different in their practice. For me a lot of talking , crying , even some yelling. It does help since he is there not only as a moderator to make sure things do not escalate in a harmful negative way but also as a third party looking in on the situation. Sometimes we can not see the truth through things like anger , resentment , spite etc. My therapist has lots of exercises in trust building , communication etc.


----------

